# Vietnams Peoples Army to turn into regular and elite force



## NiceGuy

> National Updated : 12:48 PM, 25/06/2009
> 
> Send to friendFeedbackSavePrint.Vietnam&#8217;s People&#8217;s Army to turn into regular and elite force
> The entire Party, Army and people should get together to build up the Vietnam People&#8217;s Army and turn it into a regular and elite force capable of fulfilling all of its assigned talks. This would contribute to the country&#8217;s achievements, said Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung.
> 
> A political-military congress was held in Hanoi on June 24 to review the implementation of military objectives in the first half of this year and work out the priorities and solutions for the remaining months.
> 
> At the congress, Mr Dung highlighted the great achievements in socio-economic development Vietnam recorded in 2008 while pointing out the six key tasks to be carried out from now until the end of 2010.
> 
> The Government leader praised the whole national security services for making every effort to contribute more to national development and asked the Ministry of National Defense to enhance Party building and develop a contingent of qualified staff who are experts in political ideology and moral qualities.
> 
> He also directed the Ministry of National Defense to purchase equipment properly, reinforce combative strength, develop the national defense industry, and boost production and business activities to improve soldiers&#8217; living standards.


Vietnam
Our army will be Stronger and stronger to Protect our Conutry.^^.




I cannot post the picture 
http://baodatviet.vn/Home/QPCN/toan...rong-tap-luyen-dieu-binh/20109/112506.datviet

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NiceGuy

China should learn More about War before fighting with us .^^.













Our Elite forces is using Amercan riffle.^^.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gold1010

The Article is 2009.

Are vietnemese forces trained to fight in guerrilla warfare?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

Aussie4ever said:


> The Article is 2009.
> 
> Are vietnemese forces trained to fight in guerrilla warfare?


No man, we Beat American with Huge battle, we lost thoundsand hundre men during war, we Defeat Cambodia (bad rouhgue Khme in 1 month).We operate a battle in Huge force include all kind of army, guerilla.

If only guerrilla, we can not Defeat American.^^. Do you known about Tet offense 1968, we attach SaiGon and capture America embassy





Let see how Huge forces we are when operating a battle during Vietnam war.^^.


----------



## daiyu

wrong place."World Affairs" is the right place to start this thread.


----------



## TheThirteenth




----------



## CardSharp

NiceGuy said:


> Do you known about Tet offense 1968, we attach SaiGon and capture America embassy


 
1) wrong section
2) Tet offense was a public relations victory but a military defeat. The Viet Cong were a spent force after tet. They put their full force forward and were destroyed as a fighting force. The rest of the war was fought by Vietnamese regulars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheThirteenth

oh my, Vietcong is vietnamese regular. Please note that NVA full force didn't take part in the conflict.

The last battle was the battle NVA take part in, in a few days the southern have lost.


----------



## SXNJ

Firstly ,you post this article in a wrong place
second, no matter your so called regular and elite force is strong or not, it is just an ant for us


----------



## TheThirteenth

ant can kill fat elephant, let us see. If you dare to invade us, you shall see it is said that ant can kill elephant.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NiceGuy

SXNJ said:


> Firstly ,you post this article in a wrong place
> second, no matter your so called regular and elite force is strong or not, it is just an ant for us


 
We just let you CHina know that: we are Strong enought to be the only One can Drill oil from East sea (you call South east sea), if you really strong, why can not you get any oil barrel , just only sit and blame Vn for oil driiling ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## houshanghai

daiyu said:


> wrong place."World Affairs" is the right place to start this thread.




because these crazy Vietnamese think Vietnam is an part of Chinese territory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rcrmj

NiceGuy said:


> We just let you CHina know that: we are Strong enought to be the only One can Drill oil from East sea (you call South east sea), if you really strong, why can not you get any oil barrel , just only sit and blame Vn for oil driiling ??


 
more viet con propaganda, america didnt lose the war in vietnam, but it was defeted by its own internal politics.


----------



## SXNJ

NiceGuy said:


> We just let you CHina know that: we are Strong enought to be the only One can Drill oil from East sea (you call South east sea), if you really strong, why can not you get any oil barrel , just only sit and blame Vn for oil driiling ??



Not we call it South China Sea, but all over the world call it South China sea
lol, funny , do you think we can't drill oil from the South China sea? 
We have explored the off-shore oil in East China sea and North China Sea, now it's time for South China sea


----------



## Jester_

houshanghai said:


> because these crazy Vietnamese think Vietnam is an part of Chinese territory


 
crazy guy /


----------



## NiceGuy

rcrmj said:


> more viet con propaganda, america didnt lose the war in vietnam, but it was defeted by its own internal politics.


He, so why American was Not defeted by its own internal politics in Korea war ?Event N.Korea got Big help from PLA ??

BTW: China also was defeat in 1979 with Vn guerrilla focres only (elite troop were in Cambodia to defeat rougue Khmer ), same result as any other Invader.^^.

And for now, you China still can kill firshermen only, but can not get any oil barrel, event China oil price is Higher than Vn and America .^^.


SXNJ said:


> Not we call it South China Sea, but all over the world call it South China sea
> lol, funny , do you think we can't drill oil from the South China sea?
> We have explored the off-shore oil in East China sea and North China Sea, now it's time for South China sea


But this belong to you guys, not the dispute area !^^


----------



## SXNJ

TheThirteenth said:


> Nom: &#30772;&#24394;&#25973;&#22577;&#30343;&#24681;
> Han: &#30772;&#24378;&#25932;&#25253;&#30343;&#24681;


 
Good, you Vietnamese didn't forgot the Chinese characters we taught you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chinautumn

NiceGuy said:


> *We just let you CHina know that: we are Strong enought to be the only One can Drill oil from East sea *(you call South east sea), if you really strong, why can not you get any oil barrel , just only sit and blame Vn for oil driiling ??


yeah,we have know that vietnam is strong,happy now?

you guys from vietnam are just like a bunch of internet mobs,don't know any rules of the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NiceGuy

chinautumn said:


> yeah,we have know that vietnam is strong,happy now?
> 
> you guys from vietnam are just like a bunch of internet mobs,don't know any rules of the forum.


Sorry, we will learn the rules Soon and see what kind of strength do China have, why are you so arrogant to Vn and India .^^.


----------



## SXNJ

NiceGuy said:


> Sorry, we will learn the rules Soon and see what kind of strength do China have, why are you so arrogant to Vn and India .^^.



obviously, we are more..... powerful than you, don't tell me you defeat China in 1979, I can't help from laughing
we withdraw our army because of USSR's threat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheThirteenth

SXNJ said:


> obviously, we are more..... powerful than you, don't tell me you defeat China in 1979, I can't help from laughing
> we withdraw our army because of USSR's threat


 
SXNJ, actually according to anysource even without the help from the main force in Cambodia, we still prevail. 

Look at losses, the only source that claim china lost less than Vietnamese is China source.

---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------




SXNJ said:


> Good, you Vietnamese didn't forgot the Chinese characters we taught you


 
Then you also "taught" Japanese how to use Square and Round characters too?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rcrmj

NiceGuy said:


> He, so why American was Not defeted by its own internal politics in Korea war ?Event N.Korea got Big help from PLA ??
> 
> BTW: China also was defeat in 1979 with Vn guerrilla focres only (elite troop were in Cambodia to defeat rougue Khmer ), same result as any other Invader.^^.
> 
> And for now, you China still can kill firshermen only, but can not get any oil barrel, event China oil price is Higher than Vn and America .^^.
> But this belong to you guys, not the dispute area !^^


 
see more viet con propaganda, in what sense china lost 1979 war? your so-called 'elite' troops were avoiding your teacher PLA so had to hide in cambodia, 

in 1979, the PLA reported that in the initial stage the viet con regulars were so easily defeted, but the main problem was after the viet con fleed, they startd using those disgusting 'people' war that forced civilians to carry out suicide attacks. for example when PLA easily captured a village everything looked normal and started to treating injured locals but suddenly those innocent looking women and kids grabbed guns attacking unarmed nurses and soldiers. but your viet con's prapaganda turned it into a 'glorious' 'regular' war

but the fact is most of vietnam civilians were unwilling to be the disposal of viet con regime so hunderds of thousand fleed to southern part of china and HK.

and America lost Korean war because they failed to defete PLA on land within short period of time```surly America could have won a full scale war anytime to PLA at that time``

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rcrmj

TheThirteenth said:


> SXNJ, actually according to anysource even without the help from the main force in Cambodia, we still prevail.
> 
> Look at losses, the only source that claim china lost less than Vietnamese is China source.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Then you also "taught" Japanese how to use Square and Round characters too?


 
viet con is good at hiding up numbers, and only vietnam believe that they defeted french, U.S and China, but in fact they were rulling the battlefields and viet con were always on run and hide.

and your user name tells clearly that you are a extreem nationalist, there was no such Da Yue in vietname's history, but to steal ancient Chinese regional kingdom's name to boost your entire subjective history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheThirteenth

Who could be a fool like someone use bodies as shield and charge up, while "those hide in the shadow" shoot them to dead.


----------



## rcrmj

TheThirteenth said:


> Who could be a fool like someone use bodies as shield and charge up, while "those hide in the shadow" shoot them to dead.


 
yeah thats viet con``ask american soldiers, chinese soldiers and french soldiers they will all tell you the samething how viet con fight, but your propaganda tells you a glorified version`

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheThirteenth

they are all our ex-enemies, if i trust them it just like turn your back to the beast.
China do so and you want us to follow your way?


----------



## CardSharp

TheThirteenth said:


> oh my, Vietcong is vietnamese regular. Please note that NVA full force didn't take part in the conflict.
> 
> The last battle was the battle NVA take part in, in a few days the southern have lost.


 
*facepalm* This is a history fail.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

Define "strong" and "elite".

Just because you guys defeated the Americans does not mean your forces are stronger than them.

Strength is measured in numbers and technology, and up to this point, Vietnam has neither.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Varad

Good move by Vietnam. Any country should always be prepared to defend its sovereignity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## silko

NiceGuy said:


>



i cant remember it so i'll ask, what is the name of the song, i know it is russian but can't remember the name!


----------



## CardSharp

silko said:


> i cant remember it so i'll ask, what is the name of the song, i know it is russian but can't remember the name!


 
It says right under the video thanks to youtubes copyright protection scheme.






And by some greek composer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ephone

We learn our enemy before we fight them. You forget Sun Tzu is Chinese???

BTW, rifle from your U.S. daddy? Wow!!! 

I thought they your sugar-daddy have raped your women, bombed your cities, burned your villages, polluted your fields with chemical weapons and left thousands, maybe much more, children out of wedlock since your sugar-daddies just get their pleasures from your women and went home. 

Now you are proud of U.S. rifle??? 

We are just so scared.



NiceGuy said:


> China should learn More about War before fighting with us .^^.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Elite forces is using Amercan riffle.^^.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Obambam

NiceGuy said:


> Sorry, we will learn the rules Soon and see what kind of strength do China have, *why are you so arrogant to Vn and India* .^^.


 
You haven't been on the forum long enough. When you have seen enough and have a balanced opinion then you will know. Indians actually have their own forum, but due to the lack of interest from Pakistanis and Chinese, they were left with a feeling of talking and gloating to the wall over there. Hence we have such a massive Indian community here. You will see for yourself how often topics against China and Pakistan gets brought into the spot light the moment it hits the Internet. It is often the same people who does it and then you will see the delights of everyone trolling the threads to death. It's funny thing and I am sure you will get the hang of it soon enough. 

By the way, a late belated welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Obambam

SinoSoldier said:


> Define "strong" and "elite".
> 
> Just because you guys defeated the Americans does not mean your forces are stronger than them.
> 
> Strength is measured in numbers and technology, and up to this point, Vietnam has neither.


 
How some of them fail at understanding the war makes me facepalm. Firstly America is thousands of miles away therefore logistics, resupply, back ups are obvious challenges they faced in fighting a war on foreign soil. Yet they still caused an incredible amount of damage to the opposing Vietnamese side. I won't even bother with the ratio of dead and injured because it's just silly. Now if you look at China who is right next to Vietnam, surely it doesn't take Einstein to workout the outcomes of a fully fletched war with China and I am not talking about back and fourth skirmishes here. China has the man power, technology and resources to fund such a war and it makes its own weapons and ammunitions. Anyways, lets hope the Vietnamese doesn't take my words as threats, because I am not interested in it. Just clarifying some points.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NiceGuy

rcrmj said:


> see more viet con propaganda, in what sense china lost 1979 war? your so-called 'elite' troops were avoiding your teacher PLA so had to hide in cambodia,
> 
> in 1979, the PLA reported that in the initial stage the viet con regulars were so easily defeted, but the main problem was after the viet con fleed, they startd using those disgusting 'people' war that forced civilians to carry out suicide attacks. for example when PLA easily captured a village everything looked normal and started to treating injured locals but suddenly those innocent looking women and kids grabbed guns attacking unarmed nurses and soldiers. but your viet con's prapaganda turned it into a 'glorious' 'regular' war
> 
> but the fact is most of vietnam civilians were unwilling to be the disposal of viet con regime so hunderds of thousand fleed to southern part of china and HK.
> 
> and America lost Korean war because they failed to defete PLA on land within short period of time```surly America could have won a full scale war anytime to PLA at that time``


China lost some inexperience soldiers, that' all, but China Learned alot.^^. Learn and understand that: VietNam is Stronger than you, so you can not protec Rougue Khmer in Cambodia event you tried to let them joint the United Nation.


> *Pol Pot, meanwhile, makes a state visit to China, which promises ongoing support, including military assistance for any conflict between Cambodia and Vietnam.*
> 1978 - Vietnam deploys division-sized units along the Cambodian border and sponsors the establishment of an anti-Pol Pot movement called the Kampuchean (or Khmer) National United Front for National Salvation.
> 
> On 25 December the Vietnamese launch a full-scale military invasion of Cambodia, rapidly pushing aside the Khmer Rouge. Phnom Penh is captured on 7 January 1979. Sihanouk flees to China on the last flight out of the capital. Pol Pot and the defeated Khmer Rouge retreat to the country's remote western regions from where they will stage a fitful guerilla war destined to last a further 20 years


WELCOME: Pol Pot

Now, we're supportting Cambodia, lots of VNese living there, not you China any more.^^.





PLA at that time was not Superior than us, we had better weapons got from America (they left alot ), China soldier were inexperience....no chance to win .^^.


SXNJ said:


> obviously, we are more..... powerful than you, don't tell me you defeat China in 1979, I can't help from laughing
> we withdraw our army because of USSR's threat


Now, you got threat from America, India.....vv..nothing chance .^^.


----------



## NiceGuy

ephone said:


> We learn our enemy before we fight them. You forget Sun Tzu is Chinese???
> 
> BTW, rifle from your U.S. daddy? Wow!!!
> 
> I thought they your sugar-daddy have raped your women, bombed your cities, burned your villages, polluted your fields with chemical weapons and left thousands, maybe much more, children out of wedlock since your sugar-daddies just get their pleasures from your women and went home.
> 
> Now you are proud of U.S. rifle???
> 
> We are just so scared.


We Viet Nam have No ally now, not America, Russia or China . We 're standing by our own foot, our own strength .^^.

But American helping us to Enrich Uranium, that can make nuke boom, and your Gov is worring about that.^^.


----------



## NiceGuy

China soon will face our New forces : Sea police, with American riffle.^^.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Obambam

NiceGuy said:


> *China soon will face our New forces* : Sea police, with American riffle.^^.


 
Are you sure?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

NiceGuy said:


> China lost some inexperience soldiers, that' all, but China Learned alot.^^. Learn and understand that: VietNam is Stronger than you, so you can not protec Rougue Khmer in Cambodia event you tried to let them joint the United Nation.
> WELCOME: Pol Pot
> 
> 
> 
> .



Dear Vietnamese friends, negotiation will be the much more appropriate way to go than war, hopefully you did realize its no longer the 60's and 70's, war won by damaging enemies valuable targets with "precision strike capability", even i believe you have a well proven men to men combat army but how can you fight anyone thats not visible to you since we have no intention to invade and occupy Vietnam? forget about war with China, your military strength are not built for the modern era, you will be like fighting a losing battle period.




Does Vietnam has a proven anti-missiles capability? if not, how you're going to avoid being bomb back to stone age from hundreds if not thousands of missiles strike from PLA?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Obambam

Brotherhood said:


> Dear Vietnamese friends, negotiation will be the much more appropriate way to go than war, hopefully you did realize its no longer the 60's and 70's, war won by damaging enemies valuable targets with "precision strike capability", even i believe you have a well proven men to men combat army but how can you fight anyone thats not visible to you since we have no intention to invade and occupy Vietnam? forget about war with China, your military strength are not built for the modern era, you will be like fighting a losing battle period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Vietnam has a proven anti-missiles capability? if not, how you're going to avoid being bomb back to stone age from hundreds if not thousands of missiles strike from PLA?


 
It's almost like trying to scare and pick a fight with the ghost.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## axisofevil

The Chinese have lost a war in the 20th century against Vietnam. Stop claiming you guys are superior. Vietnam gave you a bloody nose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Obambam

axisofevil said:


> The Chinese have lost a war in the 20th century against Vietnam. Stop claiming you guys are superior. Vietnam gave you a bloody nose.


 
Frankly speaking that war matters not a lot to us Chinese. Most importantly of all, we are doing well as a country and is winning what matters now in the real world which is the economy. It can be said that we gave everyone including 'India' a 'bloody nose' when it comes down to economics. I guess having thousands of years of history as a civilization helps our understanding in the importance of balancing economics and bilateral ties.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NiceGuy

Brotherhood said:


> Dear Vietnamese friends, negotiation will be the much more appropriate way to go than war, hopefully you did realize its no longer the 60's and 70's, war won by damaging enemies valuable targets with "precision strike capability", even i believe you have a well proven men to men combat army but how can you fight anyone thats not visible to you since we have no intention to invade and occupy Vietnam? forget about war with China, your military strength are not built for the modern era, you will be like fighting a losing battle period.
> 
> Does Vietnam has a proven anti-missiles capability? if not, how you're going to avoid being bomb back to stone age from hundreds if not thousands of missiles strike from PLA?


Hi my Friend, we should fight like the 60's and 70's (*if happend*), your Gov will not use weapon of mass destruction (WMD), coz America will support the same kind and event got stronger power.^^.


> *US-Vietnam nuclear talks heighten frictions with China*
> By Peter Symonds
> 9 August 2010
> In a move that will further raise regional tensions, the US is conducting negotiations with Vietnam over a deal to allow the purchase of nuclear fuel, as well as American nuclear technology and reactors. The talks, details of which were leaked to the US media last week, are another sign that the Obama administration is engaged in an aggressive strategy of countering Chinese influence throughout the Asian region
> 
> 
> The Wall Street Journal acknowledged that the *
> *&#8221;. Asked whether China had been informed about the talks, the senior US official replied: &#8220;*This is a negotiation between the US and Vietnam. We don&#8217;t ask China to approve issues that are in our own strategic interest*


US-Vietnam nuclear talks heighten frictions with China

We Vn prepare for All kind of War.^^.

BTW: the conflic in East sea(you call South China sea) should solve by negotiation, but first, China should stop killing our fishermen !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yangtomous

oh babby you make my day,Vietnam my god.it is nothing about dare but willing .A DOG CAN FIGHT WOULD NOT BARK. 
&#21247;&#35859;&#35328;&#20043;&#19981;&#39044;&#20063; it means "Don't say that I didn't warn you. "
this word China only used two times ,when you hear it again ,it only mean a war will coming .you like or dislike you dare or not dare can't work.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## below_freezing

rcrmj said:


> more viet con propaganda, america didnt lose the war in vietnam, but it was defeted by its own internal politics.


 
Lets give them correct credit. Over 3000 US planes were downed in Vietnam (by Chinese made Anti Aircraft weapons). The US clearly lost.

The question is, can Vietnam repeat that with China? Who will support Vietnam today?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NiceGuy

below_freezing said:


> Lets give them correct credit. Over 3000 US planes were downed in Vietnam (by Chinese made Anti Aircraft weapons). The US clearly lost.
> 
> The question is, can Vietnam repeat that with China? Who will support Vietnam today?


Yep, our Anti Aircrap have No one support now, and it only have fews kinds of mordern Su-30, S-300. but you can not Destroy VN, coz America will allow us to make Nuke boom !^^.
Su 30, and S 300 cover

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

I am sure China can make a Georgia out if Vietnam to teach them a lesson--

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

I'm sure some of your Asian friends may be of some help in this respect. 

+ I heard that VnAF were looking into Indian HAL LCA?


----------



## CardSharp

Abingdonboy said:


> I'm sure some of your Asian friends may be of some help in this respect.
> 
> + I heard that VnAF were looking into Indian HAL LCA?


 

I highly highly highly doubt this.


----------



## gpit

NiceGuy said:


> ..
> 
> We Vn prepare for All kind of War.^^.
> 
> ...



True perhaps that you are prepared for all kind wars. But have you prepared for even one kind of better life?

I don't understand why a country with people's life like a poor dog would love wars so much!

This is 2010 figure. *Think it over:* 

Vietnam GDP (PPP) *$275,639 million* List of countries by GDP (PPP) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Guangdong province of China GDP (PPP) *$671,731 million* List of Chinese administrative divisions by GDP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

From the same link, China has the following provinces that have more GDP(ppp) (in USD millions) than your "glorious" motherland Vietnam as whole country:

Jiangsu Province: *604,230*
Shandong Province: *582,262*
Zhejinag Province: *402,197*
Hennang Province: *338,912*
Hebei Province: *298,354*

Vietnam's GDP (PPP) is not even 3% of China's.

Can't you guys live in a better life? You've got to have some dignity, don't just be warmongers at a time and illegal immigrants at another time.


----------



## ptldM3

below_freezing said:


> Lets give them correct credit. Over 3000 US planes were downed in Vietnam (*by Chinese made Anti Aircraft weapons). The US clearly lost.*The question is, can Vietnam repeat that with China? Who will support Vietnam today?



This is plainly false.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## duytim

Vietnam People Army comparable in some ways with China is also losing of indicators.

We only have peace-loving and long-term fighting for independence and freedom.

asymmetric warfare and prolong is a solution.

Let see

We have 
Aircaft:Su30MK2;
frigates Gepard 3.9 ;PROJECT 1241.8 MOLNIYA ; Taratul 
Coastal defence missile system: K300P Bastion-P;
Surface-to-air missile systems S-300 

all for hit- and - run. We believe that China cann't not defeated Vietnam quickly as they want. 

Vietnam Weapon is defense weapon, not offensive weapons, so it is just as dangerous with the man who wanted to attack the territory of Vietnam.


----------



## hieukbhn

gpit said:


> True perhaps that you are prepared for all kind wars. But have you prepared for even one kind of better life?
> 
> I don't understand why a country with people's life like a poor dog would love wars so much!
> 
> This is 2010 figure. *Think it over:*
> 
> Vietnam GDP (PPP) *$275,639 million* List of countries by GDP (PPP) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Guangdong province of China GDP (PPP) *$671,731 million* List of Chinese administrative divisions by GDP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> From the same link, China has the following provinces that have more GDP(ppp) (in USD millions) than your "glorious" motherland Vietnam as whole country:
> 
> Jiangsu Province: *604,230*
> Shandong Province: *582,262*
> Zhejinag Province: *402,197*
> Hennang Province: *338,912*
> Hebei Province: *298,354*
> 
> Vietnam's GDP (PPP) is not even 3% of China's.
> 
> Can't you guys live in a better life? You've got to have some dignity, don't just be warmongers at a time and illegal immigrants at another time.


 
Ha, look back in Vietnam history, we always fright againt biger, stronger, and duller enemy. (including the US)

I can tell you:
*The battle of Bach Dang:* in 938, King Ngo Quyen defeated the invading forces of the Southern Han of China ( 50.000 Chinese soldier death)
In 1288 Grand Commander Tran Hung Dao kill Prince Toghan of Yuan Dynasty, *80,000 killed*, thousands captured, more than 400 ships destroyed[citation needed] General Omar captured.
*Chi Lang Xuong Giang Victory 1427*: King Lê L&#7907;i *killed 50.000 Ming soldiers* at Xuong Giang. Hoang Thuc with 30.000 Ming soldiers were arrested
*Rach Gam- Xoai Mut 1785* about 50,000 Siamese Army and Navy Near annihilation ( now is Thailand)
*&#272;&#7889;ng &#272;a hill 1789* Quang trung- Nguy&#7877;n Hu&#7879; just need 5 day to kill 20.000 soldier of Emperor Qianlong
*&#272;i&#7879;n Biên Ph&#7911; 1954*
*Sai gon 1975*
*Sino&#8211;Vietnamese War 1979 * 65.000 Chinese killed in a month

So, do you think Vietnam is weak.
We love peace, but the China never let we alone.
We can die, but can't let the China invade our country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## suryakiran

below_freezing said:


> Lets give them correct credit. Over 3000 US planes were downed in Vietnam (by Chinese made Anti Aircraft weapons). The US clearly lost.
> 
> *The question is, can Vietnam repeat that with China? Who will support Vietnam today?*



Do you think no other country will support Vietnam in case it fights a war with China? Lot of countries in this world are waiting for such an opportunity.


----------



## Tshering22

below_freezing said:


> Lets give them correct credit. Over 3000 US planes were downed in Vietnam *(by Chinese made Anti Aircraft weapons)*. The US clearly lost.
> 
> The question is, can Vietnam repeat that with China? Who will support Vietnam today?


 
Ahem... actually it was the Soviet Union that directly provided weapons to Vietnamese. What's with the Chinese angle?


----------



## Dalai Lama

JonAsad said:


> I am sure China can make a Georgia out if Vietnam to teach them a lesson--


 
For what exactly? Asserting their claims?


----------



## Tshering22

What makes Vietnam a fierce nation is not its weapon but its never say die attitude. They did what most countries only huff and puff about. Fighting off a superpower and a major military regional power simultaneously despite being in the middle of a civil war is one mean feat. Not to mention their skill in jungle and guerilla warfare. The Vietnam War was one terrific example of what a small country can do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nav

SinoSoldier said:


> Define "strong" and "elite".
> 
> Just because you guys defeated the Americans does not mean your forces are stronger than them.
> .


 
it was not Easy To Defeat American Technology with out the help of Russian and Chinese , specialy PLA's Manpower Involvment in Vietnam War.
militaryhistoryonline.com/20thcentury/articles/chinesesupport.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

JonAsad said:


> I am sure China can make a Georgia out if Vietnam to teach them a lesson--


Not possible.

Chest thumping aside, Vietnam has great advantage of territory. And Vietnamese ARE good fighters. Occupation of Vietnam would not be an easy task.

Though China is a very big and strong country. It can sustain a military offensive in Vietnam and do serious damage but Vietnam would not be a walk in the park.

However, war is not the right solution for problems between China and Vietnam.


----------



## Tshering22

Nav said:


> it was not Easy To Defeat American Technology with out the help of Russian and Chinese , specialy PLA's Manpower Involvment in Vietnam War.
> militaryhistoryonline.com/20thcentury/articles/chinesesupport.aspx


 
The Soviets had much more direct support when the tides turned and even PLA had to withdraw when it ended up on the other side of the fence. Any Vietnamese or Russian would tell you about it.


----------



## SocialistRepublic

USA > CHINA > VIETNAM
Nuff said, I'll explain later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prototype

SXNJ said:


> obviously, we are more..... powerful than you, don't tell me you defeat China in 1979, I can't help from laughing
> we withdraw our army because of USSR's threat



Actually the only history textbooks which claim China won both Korean and Vietnam wars is the Chinese one,the rest of the world follow a totally contradicting history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

prototype said:


> Actually the only history textbooks which claim China won both Korean and Vietnam wars is the Chinese one,the rest of the world follow a totally contradicting history.



As what Indian's history book claim about the victory about 62's war ..right? we're looking forward for a rematch to win back what we have lost in 62's war


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

suryakiran said:


> Do you think no other country will support Vietnam in case it fights a war with China? Lot of countries in this world are waiting for such an opportunity.



I bet India dare not to be the first to support Vietname nor to be on vietnamese front line...they still have 62's sickness.


----------



## robinhood

> I bet India dare not to be the first to support Vietname nor to be on vietnamese front line...they still have 62's sickness.


But why we need India soldiers on front line , bro ??we only need weapon and food su



> Vietnam receives Russian-made warship
> Last updated: 8/23/2011 12:00
> Ly Thai To, the second Gepard 3.9 class frigate that was delivered to Vietnam on Monday.
> 
> The Vietnamese navy on Monday received a Russian-built guided missile frigate which is one of the most advanced in the Southeast Asia.
> 
> The 102-meter long vessel, named after King Ly Thai To (974-1028), was the second Gepard 3.9 class frigate that Vietnam ordered from Rosoboronexport - the sole state intermediary agency for Russia's exports/imports of defense-related and dual use products, technologies and services
> 
> The first one, named after King Dinh Tien Hoang (924-979), was delivered to the country in March.
> 
> At a ceremony held at the Cam Ranh military port in the central province of Khanh Hoa on Monday, Rear Admiral Nguyen Van Hien said the frigates marked a new progress in the Navy&#8217;s process of enhancing its capacity to protect the nation&#8217;s sovereignty.
> 
> It has also helped Vietnam catch up with the level of the region and the world&#8217;s naval forces, he said.
> 
> Last month Vietnam&#8217;s maritime police also the first of three coast guard aircrafts that it ordered from the Spain-based Airbus Military.


Vietnam latest news - Thanh Nien Daily | Vietnam receives Russian-made warship


----------



## CardSharp

robinhood said:


> But why we need India soldiers on front line , bro ??we only need weapon and food su
> 
> Vietnam latest news - Thanh Nien Daily | Vietnam receives Russian-made warship



You have a fleet of 200 MiG-21 and about 20 Su-27s. You really ought not to be war-mongering.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

robinhood said:


> But why we need India soldiers on front line , bro ??we only need weapon and food su



Indeed, Indians armies are useless, a bunch of talker...not walker...that I agree with you for first time.

and conglatulation for your new warship...Vietnam must feel safer from the Evil China with this toy


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

CardSharp said:


> You have a fleet of 200 MiG-21 and about 20 Su-27s. You really ought not to be war-mongering.



Dude you still dont get it..Vietnamese soldiers are Uber: they can handle Americans alone and Chinese soldiers are piece of cake for them.


----------



## robinhood

CardSharp said:


> You have a fleet of 200 MiG-21 and about 20 Su-27s. You really ought not to be war-mongering.


We're modernizing our Air and Naval forces now, we need times (and money of course) to do it. MiG-21, 20 Su-27s, 4 Su-30KM2 are use for ambushing and suicide mission only, but we have enough S-300 to deal with your air froces.

And you should forget your AEW & C craft or Jammer when fighting with us, it's Nothing new with VNese, USA used lots of AEW & C craft in VN war already.


> USAF EC-121s were deployed to Vietnam in 1965 to provide early warning and communication relays. A USAF EC-121 made history in October 1967, when, while operating over the Tonkin Gulf off North Vietnam, it guided a U.S. Fighter to the successful interception of a VNAF Mig 21, the first time an airborne controller had directed a successful attack, setting the stage for many future developments in the area of AEW.


Airborne Early Warning


----------



## Shinigami

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Indeed, Indians armies are useless, a bunch of talker...not walker...that I agree with you for first time.



*@ All Chinese trolls

The only reason u "won" 62 war was because indian army was unsuspecting, unprepared, unequipped and outnumbered 8:1.*

The China-India Border War
Sino-Indian War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Repeat it again and see what happens.

I'll give u a hint: Pakistan humiliated us in 65. They tried it again in 71 and u know what happened? we broke their country

Indian military is good at learning from its mistakes


----------



## no_name

How come they are unsuspecting nor prepared when they were already implementing the forward policy? It actually give your opponent the image that you are prepared.

Unless the Indian side was expecting the Chinese side to be more unprepared than them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shinigami

no_name said:


> How come they are unsuspecting nor prepared when they were already implementing the forward policy? It actually give your opponent the image that you are prepared.
> 
> Unless the Indian side was expecting the Chinese side to be more unprepared than them.



ur answer is here.

The China-India Border War


----------



## below_freezing

Shinigami said:


> *@ All Chinese trolls
> 
> The only reason u "won" 62 war was because indian army was unsuspecting, unprepared, unequipped and outnumbered 8:1.*
> 
> The China-India Border War
> Sino-Indian War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Repeat it again and see what happens.
> 
> I'll give u a hint: Pakistan humiliated us in 65. They tried it again in 71 and u know what happened? we broke their country
> 
> Indian military is good at learning from its mistakes



China learns from mistakes just as fast. India will never be able to attack China again, not when we can block the mountain passes easily with ballistic missiles hitting a cliff. On the other hand, China can unilaterally attack India by keeping the mountain passes open.


----------



## Shinigami

below_freezing said:


> China learns from mistakes just as fast. India will never be able to attack China again, not when we can block the mountain passes easily with ballistic missiles hitting a cliff. On the other hand, China can unilaterally attack India by keeping the mountain passes open.



Again? when was the first time india attacked china?

India is only interested in keeping what she has, unlike china who seeks expansion


----------



## robinhood

> U.S. May Sell Military Technology to Vietnam, Senator Says
> Q
> By Bloomberg News - Aug 24, 2011 5:18 PM GMT+0700
> 
> The U.S. Defense Department is examining whether the country will lift restrictions on the sale of military technology to Vietnam, Senator Jim Webb said at a press conference in Hanoi today.
> 
> The department and Vietnam&#8217;s Ministry of Defense have had &#8220;careful but positive&#8221; discussions on the issue, he said. The U.S. currently bans the sale of lethal weapons to Vietnam under an arms embargo in place since 1984.
> 
> The move would further enhance the military relationship between the U.S. and Vietnam amid escalating spats with China over energy resources in the South China Sea. Vietnam said this month it&#8217;s weighing whether to host a U.S. Navy medical center in a sign of warming ties between the former enemies.
> 
> Vietnam and the U.S. held non-combat exercises in Danang last month, building upon a series of military exchanges since 2003, when the first U.S. warship docked in the country since the end of the Vietnam war.
> 
> Vietnam received a second Russian-made warship last month, state-run newspaper Thanh Nien reported yesterday.



U.S. May Sell Military Technology to Vietnam, Senator Says - Bloomberg

Hehe, we prefer to buy US's jammer to jam some Big mouths


----------



## CardSharp

Shinigami said:


> *@ All Chinese trolls
> 
> The only reason u "won" 62 war was because indian army was unsuspecting, unprepared, unequipped and outnumbered 8:1.*
> 
> The China-India Border War
> Sino-Indian War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Repeat it again and see what happens.
> 
> I'll give u a hint: Pakistan humiliated us in 65. They tried it again in 71 and u know what happened? we broke their country
> 
> Indian military is good at learning from its mistakes




The Indian government's revisionist history of the 62 war is something, a communist state could never achieve.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

CardSharp said:


> The *Indian government's revisionist history of the 62 war is something, a communist state* could never achieve.



Not only a communist state ,but any state can't do so , as the Indian history of 62 war is not made public.


----------



## CardSharp

Syama Ayas said:


> Not only a communist state ,but any state can't do so , as the Indian history of 62 war is not made public.



Conformity is enforced through supervision and violence in a communist state, the revisionist history in India is embraced with open arms and tears of joy.

Tell me which one is scarier?


----------



## Abhishek_

CardSharp said:


> Conformity is enforced through supervision and violence in a communist state, the revisionist history in India is embraced with open arms and tears of joy.
> 
> Tell me which one is scarier?



I think you are confusing us with your all weather ally.
And by the looks of it, the comrades here don't even need to be born in mainland to behave like autobots.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

CardSharp said:


> Conformity is enforced through supervision and violence in a communist state, the *revisionist history in India is embraced with open arms and tears of joy.
> *
> Tell me which one is scarier?


 
First show me where revisionist history is embraced in India.


----------



## CardSharp

Syama Ayas said:


> First show me where revisionist history is embraced in India.



scroll up.



Shinigami said:


> *@ All Chinese trolls
> 
> The only reason u "won" 62 war was because indian army was unsuspecting, unprepared, unequipped and outnumbered 8:1.*



You'll get more of it if you ask him about the causes of the war. And not to mention all the revisionism over the Aryan invasion theory. One can write volumes about the culture behind denial.


----------



## robinhood

VN special forces--"Mud men"


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

CardSharp said:


> scroll up.
> You'll get more of it if you ask him about the causes of the war. And not to mention all the revisionism over the Aryan invasion theory.




So should we equate some your Chinese members idiosyncratic notions to being a product of nation's history revisionism?

Besides , Aryan invasion theory even today , despite genetic studies and research remains a conjecture. There is not universal consent on one particular theory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CardSharp

Syama Ayas said:


> So should we equate some your Chinese members idiosyncratic notions to being a product of nation's history revisionism?



Well yes (not going to name names). There is still much that is unexamined in Chinese history, the CCP won't allow it. But I rather have that as an obstacle than smug blindness.



Syama Ayas said:


> Besides , Aryan invasion theory even today , despite genetic studies and research remains a conjecture. There is not universal consent on one particular theory.




Yep, the two theories are equal in the same sense, intelligent design and evolution are equal theories. No revisionism based on nationalistic ulterior motives at all.


----------



## Abhishek_

CardSharp said:


> You'll get more of it if you ask him about the causes of the war. And not to mention all the revisionism over the Aryan invasion theory. One can write volumes about the culture behind denial.



I guess we should assume HongWu's antics to be the prevailing tendencies in chinese masses as well


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

CardSharp said:


> *Yep, the two theories are equal in the same sense, intelligent design and evolution are equal theories. No revisionism based on nationalistic ulterior motives at all.*



If i am sensing sarcasm here , let me inform you you"re a bit late to this topic.

refer the posts Joe speaks of in this post

I really don't know why people jump into such complicated problems with not the slightest background or information regarding the problem. This is a debate that has been going on for more than 200 years, and there are several current versions of the historiography of India under vigorous promotion by supporters of different points of view. Be aware that what has been projected here and ascribed to Rajiv Malhotra is the standard Hindutvavadi+Sangh Parivar+BJP line, complete biased nonsense which deserves no encouragement or air space. I am appalled that this should be dragged out and displayed again and again, with no effort at learning the background of these theories. For a very brief background, read my summary note, post 151, in the thread "Battle of the Hydaspes", which contains some salient points about the discussion in extremely abbreviated form. None of what I have written should be interpreted as an endorsement of 
The Aryan Invasion of India theory, which is no longer considered sound;
The origin in India theory, which is a concoction;
A denial of the findings of some of the genetic studies, which have shown that the south Asian population has been remarkably stable, since 40,000 BC or so.
 The picture that has emerged is complex, and not reducible to a few formulaic statements. Please consider these matters in their totality and do not allow yourselves to be sucked into controversies without understanding the context.[/QUOTE]"]


Joe Shearer said:


> I really don't know why people jump into such complicated problems with not the slightest background or information regarding the problem. This is a debate that has been going on for more than 200 years, and there are several current versions of the historiography of India under vigorous promotion by supporters of different points of view. Be aware that what has been projected here and ascribed to Rajiv Malhotra is the standard Hindutvavadi+Sangh Parivar+BJP line, complete biased nonsense which deserves no encouragement or air space. I am appalled that this should be dragged out and displayed again and again, with no effort at learning the background of these theories. For a very brief background, read my summary note, post 151, in the thread "Battle of the Hydaspes", which contains some salient points about the discussion in extremely abbreviated form. None of what I have written should be interpreted as an endorsement of
> The Aryan Invasion of India theory, which is no longer considered sound;
> The origin in India theory, which is a concoction;
> A denial of the findings of some of the genetic studies, which have shown that the south Asian population has been remarkably stable, since 40,000 BC or so.
> The picture that has emerged is complex, and not reducible to a few formulaic statements. Please consider these matters in their totality and do not allow yourselves to be sucked into controversies without understanding the context.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CardSharp

Syama Ayas said:


> If i am sensing sarcasm here , let me inform you you"re a bit late to this topic.
> 
> refer the posts Joe speaks of in this post



Thanks, always nice to read what Joe has to say on various subjects but this is what I was referring to as the culture of denial. This is about revisionism remember?




> Be aware that what has been projected here and ascribed to Rajiv Malhotra is the standard Hindutvavadi+Sangh Parivar+BJP line, complete biased nonsense which deserves no encouragement or air space. I am appalled that this should be dragged out and displayed again and again, with no effort at learning the background of these theories.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

CardSharp said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> This is what I was referring to as the culture of denial. This is about revisionism remember?



I'm not denying there are elements who attempt take political advantage of this conjecture and people's ignorance of it.

But equating such elements to nation's history revisionism is pure ignorance .

Does Indian Govt have a specific stand on this Aryan debate?

Is there a specific version of Aryan theory being propagated in the school textbooks?

When i studied , there was no consensus on single point of wht happened Indus valley civilization,

Recently when i tutored some school kids , even state syllabus included the same ambiguity.




Besides , can we equate this:Outrage as China lays claim to Genghis Khan to Chinese Govt's history revisionism?


----------



## CardSharp

Syama Ayas said:


> I'm not denying there are elements who attempt take political advantage of this conjecture and people's ignorance of it.
> 
> But equating such elements to nation's history revisionism is pure ignorance .
> 
> Does Indian Govt have a specific stand on this Aryan debate?
> 
> Is there a specific version of Aryan theory being propagated in the school textbooks?
> 
> When i studied , there was no consensus on single point of wht happened Indus valley civilization,
> 
> Recently when i tutored some school kids , even state syllabus included the same ambiguity.



I regret stepping on this landmine of linguistic controversy, my foreknowledge extended to there being a whole lot of natioanlism and irrationality surrounding the topic (something I don't think you'd deny), but I stand by my point about revisionism in India. In fact I said precisely that a official governmental stance is not necessary in encouraging this kind of revisionism when your intelligentsia is more than happy to propagate glorious revisionism in all different varieties. 

All the government needs to do in that case, is to be "ambiguous" and keep hard facts out of the debate and they are doing so handily in the case of the 62 war by refusing to release the Henderson Brooks-Bhagat report.


----------



## CardSharp

Syama Ayas said:


> Besides , can we equate this:Outrage as China lays claim to Genghis Khan to Chinese Govt's history revisionism?



I've told you yes, the government is lying and distorting history. You're not going to catch me out in an awkward spot. Genghis Khan did not found a Chinese Dynasty it founded a Mongol dynasty that encompassed China. The same as I said above 


> Syama Ayas said:
> 
> 
> 
> So should we equate some your Chinese members idiosyncratic notions to being a product of nation's history revisionism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well yes (not going to name names). There is still much that is unexamined in Chinese history, the CCP won't allow it. But I rather have that as an obstacle than smug blindness.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

CardSharp said:


> I regret stepping on this landmine of linguistic controversy, my foreknowledge extended to there being a whole lot of natioanlism and irrationality surrounding the topic (something I don't think you'd deny), but I stand by my point about revisionism in India. In fact I said precisely that a official governmental stance is not necessary in encouraging this kind of revisionism when your intelligentsia is more than happy to propagate glorious revisionism in all different varieties.
> 
> *All the government needs to do in that case, is to be "ambiguous" and keep hard facts out of the debate and they are doing so handily in the case of the 62 war by refusing to release the Henderson Brooks-Bhagat report.*



For some unknown reason Indian Govt remains touchy about war documents even ones for 1965, 1948 , or 1971 the only decisive victory we had. 

Just like they avoid going into detail into wars/or even not mentioning about them in school syllabus.


----------



## CardSharp

Syama Ayas said:


> Just like they avoid going into detail into wars/or even not mentioning about them in school syllabus.



Yes this point is quite evident and my contention is this is a deliberate attempt to leave breathing space for revisionist history in India.


----------



## ali.ali

my contention is this is a deliberate attempt to leave breathing space for revisionist history in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

ali.ali said:


> my contention is this is a deliberate attempt to leave breathing space for revisionist history in India.



how original .

---------- Post added at 12:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 AM ----------




Syama Ayas said:


> For some unknown reason Indian Govt remains touchy about war documents even ones for 1965, 1948 , or *1971 the only decisive victory we had*.
> 
> Just like they avoid going into detail into wars/or even not mentioning about them in school syllabus.



Don't wish to go off-topic but i don't agree with the bolded part and neither would most people outside Pakistan . If throwing intruders outside your country is not victory like in 65 and 99 , then what is ?


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

CardSharp said:


> Yes this point is quite evident and my contention is this is a deliberate attempt to leave breathing space for revisionist history in India.


 
scotoma : mind sees what it wants to see.

revisionists will find hole no matter how clear and precise the Indian Govt makes itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Obambam said:


> You haven't been on the forum long enough. When you have seen enough and have a balanced opinion then you will know. Indians actually have their own forum, but due to the lack of interest from Pakistanis and Chinese, they were left with a feeling of talking and gloating to the wall over there. Hence we have such a massive Indian community here. You will see for yourself how often topics against China and Pakistan gets brought into the spot light the moment it hits the Internet. It is often the same people who does it and then you will see the delights of everyone trolling the threads to death. It's funny thing and I am sure you will get the hang of it soon enough.
> 
> By the way, a late belated welcome to the forum



Indians are on this forum , because they have balls to face Chinese and Pakistanis ganging up on them everyday . Chinese and pakistanis however can't go to Indian forums to debate them not because of lack of interest but because of lack of a pair.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

CardSharp said:


> Yes this point is quite evident and my contention is this is a deliberate attempt to leave breathing space for revisionist history in India.



We don't have the policy to teach kids about wars in our history books . students have internet and various libraries where they can read about the truth of all these wars themselves if they are interested.


----------



## LeGenD

nick_indian said:


> Don't wish to go off-topic but i don't agree with the bolded part and neither would most people outside Pakistan . If throwing intruders outside your country is not victory like in 65 and 99 , then what is ?


1965 and Kargil were not victory for India. Stop relying on Bollywood propaganda.

*In case of 1965;* Operation Gibralter failed but Pakistan managed to stop Indian invasion and even conducted counter-offensive missions in Indian territory. This is loss for India because it was much better armed then Pakistan and also had larger military force in comparison.

*In case of Kargil;* This event took place in a time when political differences between Musharraf and Nawaz were increasing. Pakistan was under sanctions and was not supported by Washington at that time. Even then, Pakistani military forces proved to be a serious headache for the entire Indian military establishment. Pakistan withdrew due to growing international pressure on us. Otherwise, we had succeeded in isolating the entire Indian force stationed in Siachin and they would have been choked and destroyed. The remaining of your force could also be dealt with. The only problem was that if India would have lost too much, the war may have turned nuclear. The funny thing is that PAF was not much active during in this war and still we delivered some punch.

Currently, all sectors of our military force are highly maintained and well-prepared for war with India. You may have a cold-start in place. But we do have a counter-program in place too. Do not underestimate us.



nick_indian said:


> We don't have the policy to teach kids about wars in our history books . students have internet and various libraries where they can read about the truth of all these wars themselves if they are interested.


And this is what paves way for revisionist history in India. Member CardSharp has a point.

You guys lost in Sino-Indian war of 1962. Not need to beat on the dead bush. China at that time was also was hindered by logistics limitations. Otherwise, the conflict would have ended much worse for India. Another factor was that China had vast WWII experience under its belt. It left them better prepared in comparison to your nation.


----------



## Abhishek_

LeGenD said:


> 1965 and Kargil were not victory for India. Stop relying on Bollywood propaganda.
> 
> *In case of 1965;* Operation Gibralter failed but Pakistan managed to stop Indian invasion and even conducted counter-offensive missions in Indian territory. This is loss for India because it was much better armed then Pakistan and also had larger military force.
> 
> *In case of Kargil;* It was an act of political defiance between Musharraf and Nawaz. Pakistan was under sanctions and was not supported by Washington at that time. Even then, Pakistani military forces proved to be a serious headache for the entire Indian military establishment. Pakistan withdrew due to growing international pressure on us. Otherwise, we had succeeded in isolating the entire Indian force stationed in Siachin and they would have been choked and destroyed. The remaining of your force could also be dealt with. The only problem was that if India would have lost too much, the war may have turned nuclear. The funny thing is that PAF was not much active during in this war and still we delievered some punch.
> 
> Currently, all sectors of our military force are highly maintained and well-prepared for war with India. You may have a cold-start in place. But we do have a counter-program in place too. Do not underestimate us.



I think GOI overestimates you guys


----------



## LeGenD

Abhishek_ said:


> I think GOI overestimates you guys


They have solid reasons to do so, if they really do.

We can retake Kashmir even now. The only thing stopping us is the nuclear war which will end both nations.


----------



## Abhishek_

LeGenD said:


> They have solid reasons to do so, if they really do.
> 
> *We can *retake Kashmir even now. The only thing stopping us is the nuclear war which will end both nations.



I admire you guys to have the dedication to live without power for 20hrs a day just to have that capability.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Abhishek_ said:


> I admire you guys to have the dedication to live without power for 20hrs a day just to have that capability.



Self-delete


----------



## aakash_2410

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> No problem, China can provide electricity for Paksitanis friend...just build a serie of Dams at Brahmaputra rivers.



Seriously who are you to say this? Do you have any inside information of communist party or something? Don't make such absurd and ludicrous claims.

And if China does this then yeah NE India would definitely be affected but Bangladesh would face pretty much face famine. Plus we can do the same on Indus river and all other 5 rivers of Pakistan passing from India. So stop trolling please.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

aakash_2410 said:


> Seriously who are you to say this? Do you have any inside information of communist party or something? Don't make such absurd and ludicrous claims.
> 
> And if China does this then yeah NE India would definitely be affected but Bangladesh would face pretty much face famine. Plus we can do the same on Indus river and all other 5 rivers of Pakistan passing from India. So stop trolling please.



Ok..that's not funny..I withdraw my joke...ignore my previous post


----------



## aakash_2410

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Ok..that's not funny..I withdraw my joke...ignore my previous post



No worries mate.


----------



## prototype

LeGenD said:


> 1965 and Kargil were not victory for India. Stop relying on Bollywood propaganda.
> 
> *In case of 1965;* Operation Gibralter failed but Pakistan managed to stop Indian invasion and even conducted counter-offensive missions in Indian territory. This is loss for India because it was much better armed then Pakistan and also had larger military force in comparison.
> 
> *In case of Kargil;* This event took place in a time when political differences between Musharraf and Nawaz were increasing. Pakistan was under sanctions and was not supported by Washington at that time. Even then, Pakistani military forces proved to be a serious headache for the entire Indian military establishment. Pakistan withdrew due to growing international pressure on us. Otherwise, we had succeeded in isolating the entire Indian force stationed in Siachin and they would have been choked and destroyed. The remaining of your force could also be dealt with. The only problem was that if India would have lost too much, the war may have turned nuclear. The funny thing is that PAF was not much active during in this war and still we delivered some punch.



I dont like bringing this topic to every thread,especially when this thread had nothing to do with India and Pakistan,but anyway I like to address you.

It is true that Pakistani force withdrawn from Kashmir after mounting international pressure,but that was not before we had overtaken Tololing,point 5060 and point 5100,tiger hills,drass and Batalik.Even before ur withdrawal,u had lost most of the sectors that was vital in this war.Even if your forces choose to stay there,our reoccupation was inevitable,It was decisively in our favour.A fact which the Pakistani high command know triggering the pull out response coupling with he so called international pressure.

And finally I appreciate your military not because of their fighting skills(infact I consider that was not worth it),but because you completely caught us offguard,one of our biggest intelligence failure.

Now the reason why I called your fighting skills not worthy enough,because from the start u had clear cut advantage even though you were low in number,u got to take over our position without facing any resistance because they were completely evacuated,you have the advantage of massive heights,yet you failed in your primary mission of cutting down NH-1 though u made the condition's tough.And you still believe you have the capability to take back Kashmir 

Now let me tell you about what if we failed to take over our territory,it do not had went nuclear but a complete conventional victory for India if Nawaz sheriff is to be believed according to his memoirs.He claimed that Pakistani nukes were not even active at that time and Indian navy was on a ready position to blockade Pakistai supply lines,and if that happened Pakistan would have left stranded with only 6 days of fuel to run the country.

So I think it was a better calculation from Pakistani side to leave Kargil rather then get insulted themselves at unprecedented level.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

LeGenD said:


> They have solid reasons to do so, if they really do.
> 
> *We can retake Kashmir even now*. The only thing stopping us is the nuclear war which will end both nations.



Are u serious?

1. you can't attempt this covertly, So the international community will be firmly on our side.
2. If do succeed in causing trouble for IA , in Kashmir, IA will just open a 2nd front to relive the pressure.

Most importantly all this should be done in *20 days at the max* before international pressure falls on both nations.
Which i don't think is possible for Pakistan in its current state , or even when WOT is over.


----------



## LeGenD

prototype said:


> I dont like bringing this topic to every thread,especially when this thread had nothing to do with India and Pakistan,but anyway I like to address you.
> 
> It is true that Pakistani force withdrawn from Kashmir after mounting international pressure,but that was not before we had overtaken Tololing,point 5060 and point 5100,tiger hills,drass and Batalik.Even before ur withdrawal,u had lost most of the sectors that was vital in this war.Even if your forces choose to stay there,our reoccupation was inevitable,It was decisively in our favour.A fact which the Pakistani high command know triggering the pull out response coupling with he so called international pressure.
> 
> And finally I appreciate your military not because of their fighting skills(infact I consider that was not worth it),but because you completely caught us offguard,one of our biggest intelligence failure.
> 
> Now the reason why I called your fighting skills not worthy enough,because from the start u had clear cut advantage even though you were low in number,u got to take over our position without facing any resistance because they were completely evacuated,you have the advantage of massive heights,yet you failed in your primary mission of cutting down NH-1 though u made the condition's tough.And you still believe you have the capability to take back Kashmir
> 
> Now let me tell you about what if we failed to take over our territory,it do not had went nuclear but a complete conventional victory for India if Nawaz sheriff is to be believed according to his memoirs.He claimed that Pakistani nukes were not even active at that time and Indian navy was on a ready position to blockade Pakistai supply lines,and if that happened Pakistan would have left stranded with only 6 days of fuel to run the country.
> 
> So I think it was a better calculation from Pakistani side to leave Kargil rather then get insulted themselves at unprecedented level.


Again, your information is based on nuetral sources if any exist? I seriously doubt this.

I acknowledge that 2 peaks were retaken by Indian forces; 5060 and 5100. However, the remaining peaks were handed to Indians on silver plate because our forces retreated and that too *without proper diplomatic engagement* with the Indians which was an extremely silly move on our part. This fuels the perception that Pakistani forces were on the run but this was never the case. 

I have seen the enormous artillery guns which were used in the Kargil conflict and met with soldiers who had manned them. These guns were shown a lot on the media during the confict as well. They are in perfect shape and order. If Indian military forces really managed to destroy much of the Pakistani military, these guns would have been taken out as well. However, propaganda works for the common citizens. Unfortunately for you, I am not easily fooled.

Big picture is that a small Pakistani force engaged a huge Indian military force and proved to be a headache for it. However, Pakistani military performance was overshadowed by a number of issues which I have pointed out before and the troops never got reinforced or airsupport. Indians had all these benefits. We certainly had the potential to do lot better. 

But situation is lot more different now. The state of readiness of Pakistani military forces is nearly at its peak in current times including PN and PAF. Thanks to WOT and post 9/11 Indian politics.



Syama Ayas said:


> Are u serious?
> 
> 1. you can't attempt this covertly, So the international community will be firmly on our side.
> 2. If do succeed in causing trouble for IA , in Kashmir, IA will just open a 2nd front to relive the pressure.
> 
> Most importantly all this should be done in *20 days at the max* before international pressure falls on both nations.
> Which i don't think is possible for Pakistan in its current state , or even when WOT is over.


I was simply talking about the military capability. Pakistan currently possesses the military muscle to achieve this feat. Kargil episode will seem like a joke in comparison. 

However, it is unlikely to occur due to the reasons you already know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shinigami

LeGenD said:


> I was simply talking about the military capability. Pakistan currently possesses the military muscle to achieve this feat. Kargil episode will seem like a joke in comparison.
> 
> However, it is unlikely to occur due to the reasons you already know.



In 65 and 71, india and pakistan military had similar overall capability and u could not gain an inch of kashmir, u only lost parts of it.

Now the gap is HUGE
Global Firepower - 2011 World Military Strength Ranking

So think again before u comment on this

---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------




LeGenD said:


> I was simply talking about the military capability. Pakistan currently possesses the military muscle to achieve this feat. Kargil episode will seem like a joke in comparison.
> 
> However, it is unlikely to occur due to the reasons you already know.



In 65 and 71, india and pakistan military had similar overall capability and u could not gain an inch of kashmir, u only lost parts of it.

Now the gap is HUGE
Global Firepower - 2011 World Military Strength Ranking

So think again before u comment on this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Shinigami said:


> In 65 and 71, india and pakistan military had similar overall capability and u could not gain an inch of kashmir, u only lost parts of it.


Continue to dream on buddy. 

We were actually doing very fine in 65 until India decided to open the Punjab front. We were forced to divert our resources from Kashmir to punjab.

And we never tried properly in 1971. However, I fully acknowledge good Indian military performance in this conflict. We got cocky while you learned from your mistakes.

However, you will be surprised by how much Pakistani military forces are prepared in post 9/11 world and it is very big in size now. If you can't see the current developments, not my fault.


----------



## Viva_Viet

Vietnam Army Upgrades V100 Armored Vehicle 

(VNA) - The military technical experts Vietnam has upgraded armored vehicles from the 60&#8217;s into a modern fighting vehicles today.

Cadillac Gage V100 of the Vietnam Armed Forces 











The upgrade process was done in Mechanical Engineering Institute, the General Department of Engineering, Department of Defense, old engine was replaced by diesel engines, adding night camera, and redesigned the electrical system .After the upgrade, V100 vehicle was "combat ready", and will be included in the staff complement of combat units.(VTC News)
http://mil.bonology.com/2011/09/vietnam-army-upgrades-v100-armored.html


----------



## Viva_Viet

Vietnam gradually mastering military ship building

Based on preliminary data of the partners, Hong Ha Company completed the design and manufacture of artillery ship TT400TP, marked a new maturity of the military shipbuilding industry in Vietnam.


> Vi&#7879;t Nam t&#7915;ng b&#432;&#7899;c làm ch&#7911; công ngh&#7879; &#273;óng tàu quân s&#7921;
> 
> 
> D&#7921;a vào tài li&#7879;u s&#417; b&#7897; c&#7911;a &#273;&#7889;i tác, Công ty H&#7891;ng Hà hoàn thi&#7879;n thi&#7871;t k&#7871;, ch&#7871; t&#7841;o tàu pháo TT400TP, &#273;ánh d&#7845;u b&#432;&#7899;c tr&#432;&#7903;ng thành m&#7899;i c&#7911;a ngành &#273;óng tàu quân s&#7921; Vi&#7879;t Nam.


Vi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

> Vietnam Wants Four SIGMA Corvettes
> 18 Oktober 2011
> 
> 
> The first two ship will be built in Schelde Shipyard, while the other two corvettes will be built in Vietnam (photo : Wim Kosten)
> 
> Vietnam ordered four corvettes at Schelde Vlissingen
> 
> Vlissingen - Vietnam wants four corvettes ordered from Schelde Naval Shipbuilding in Vlissingen.
> 
> That the Vietnamese prime minister said Saturday during his visit to the yard. There is no signed contract. First, the Vietnamese and Dutch governments agree on the funding.
> 
> If the order is placed, the aim of the first* two ships to be built in Vlissingen. The other two corvettes will be built in Vietnam.*


Defense Buzz


----------



## Ambitious449

Underdogs have this surprise element. Indians and Viets are underdogs. Hope chinese wont burn their hands like last Vietnam war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CardSharp

Ambitious449 said:


> Underdogs have this surprise element. Indians and Viets are underdogs. Hope chinese wont burn their hands like last Vietnam war.



lol look at you, trying covering yourself in the victory of another country. The Vietnamese are worthy enemies, hard fighters, the PLA was definitely struggles to take its objectives 1979 but even on in its worse years after the cultural revolution, the PLA could have swept the Indian army like a rug. 

When was the last time India won a battle against a non-South Asian opponent? or has it ever?


----------



## Ambitious449

CardSharp said:


> lol look at you, trying covering yourself in the victory of another country. The Vietnamese are worthy enemies, hard fighters, the PLA was definitely struggles to take its objectives 1979 but even on in its worse years after the cultural revolution, the PLA could have swept the Indian army like a rug.
> 
> When was the last time India won a battle against a non-South Asian opponent? or has it ever?



First of all thanks for the accepting that you lost in 1979 unlike other Chinese members. and for last line of your sentence. We dont have imperial ambitions like china so we didn't , don't and won't fight battles far from our country. And when was the last time China had won any war? Enlighten me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

1964 counts as a war by most historian's definitions.


----------



## Ambitious449

no_name said:


> 1964 counts as a war by most historian's definitions.



First all learn some history. It's not 1964, it's 1962. And please read my comments carefully. I was replying the last line of that troll.


----------



## CardSharp

Ambitious449 said:


> First of all thanks for the accepting that you lost in 1979 unlike other Chinese members. and for last line of your sentence. We dont have imperial ambitions like china so we didn't , don't and won't fight battles far from our country. And when was the last time China had won any war? Enlighten me.



Maybe I should qualify my statement. China's "lost" is on different standard of "lost" than Indians. The PLA still advanced into Vietnamese territory and captured the provincial capital. At no point did the Vietnamese step on to Chinese soil. I say lost because the war failed to achieve its strategic goal of forcing the Vietnamese to withdraw from their occupation of Cambodia. Whereas you people will claim a victory everytime a PLA soldier scraps his knee on a rock on the Indian border. 

Here's a question for you just for lols. When was the last time India won a war against a non-South Asian opponent? It seems everytime you poke your nose outside of the sub-continent you get it clipped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

> *Second Bastion coastal system with Yakhont missiles supplied to Vietnam*
> 
> BY INTERFAX NEWS, ON OCTOBER 18TH, 2011 AT 03:00PM GMT
> PUBLISHED ON THE RUSSIA AND CIS GENERAL NEWS WIRE
> MOSCOW. Oct 18 (Interfax-AVN) &#8211; Russia has supplied to Vietnam the second mobile coastal missile system, Bastion, with the Yakhont unified supersonic anti-ship&#8230;


Second Bastion coastal system with Yakhont missiles supplied to Vietnam « News Headlines from Russia, Central Asia, Ukraine and Kazakhstan &#8211; Interfax Europe


----------



## NiceGuy

> Vietnam&#8217;s first locally-made artillery ship TT400TP was formally unveiled at state factory Z173 in the northern city of Hai Phong, marking a new step in the country&#8217;s defense industry.
> 
> On the morning of September 27, Colonel Nguyen Van Dac, political commissar of the Hong Ha ship-building plant, received a phone call saying: &#8220;Dear political commissar, all weapons and equipment on the warship successfully shot their targets.&#8221;
> 
> He immediately informed the good news to others in happy tears.
> 
> Thousands of staff, engineers, and workers in the factory have long waited for this historical moment.
> 
> &#8220;To their surprise, foreign experts said it usually took several times for a newly-made warship in their countries to successfully hit a target. But this made-in-Vietnam ship opened fire accurately on its first time,&#8221; Dac proudly said.
> 
> 
> 
> The new locally made TT400TP Artillery Ship (pictures: Seameco)
> 
> After being appointed as director of factory Z173 seven years ago, the only concern of Nguyen Van Cuong was whether to manufacture a warship or buy one from foreign countries.
> 
> Two years later, the factory&#8217;s management board decided to build a modern warship by themselves from preliminary design and weapons bought abroad.
> 
> *&#8220;This ship just costs us around US$1 million while a similar warship on the global market costs up to US$10 million. So we save up to 90 percent,&#8221; Cuong said.
> *
> Hundreds of the best engineers in the factory had been trained abroad for three years to learn technologies needed to build the ship, Cuong added.
> 
> The TT400TP was created to undertake four missions: destroy enemy warships, protect army bases of landing crafts, protect civilian vessels, and for patrolling purposes.
> The ship, which is 54.16m long and 9.16m wide, has a maximum speed of 32 nautical miles per hour. It is able to continuously operate offshore for 30 days and nights at sustained winds of force 9 and waves of force 8. The ship has an operating range of 2,500 miles.
> This will contribute to strengthening the naval force and mark a new step in Vietnam&#8217;s technology of warship building to contribute to the protection of national sovereignty, said Colonel Cao Hoa Binh, chairman of the Naval Technology Department.
> From: Made In Vietnam Battleship Unveiled - Made In Vietnam Battleship Unveiled | Ship Battleship Tt400tp Factory Vietnam Artillery Said Unveiled Building Engineers












First Made-in-Vietnam warship unveiled
it's soo cheap, US$1 million only when Yakhont cost U$ 1,2 millions each

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vtnsx

SinoSoldier said:


> Define "strong" and "elite".
> 
> Just because you guys defeated the Americans does not mean your forces are stronger than them.
> 
> Strength is measured in numbers and technology, and up to this point, Vietnam has neither.


 
Hahha is that all you got? The Vietnamese definition of strength is having a Brain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpiritHS

JonAsad said:


> I am sure China can make a Georgia out if Vietnam to teach them a lesson--


Funny
they did, and failure 1979s with 30,000 soldiers have lost their lives.


----------



## SpiritHS

gpit said:


> True perhaps that you are prepared for all kind wars. But have you prepared for even one kind of better life?
> 
> I don't understand why a country with people's life like a poor dog would love wars so much!
> 
> This is 2010 figure. *Think it over:*
> 
> Vietnam GDP (PPP) *$275,639 million* List of countries by GDP (PPP) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Guangdong province of China GDP (PPP) *$671,731 million* List of Chinese administrative divisions by GDP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> From the same link, China has the following provinces that have more GDP(ppp) (in USD millions) than your "glorious" motherland Vietnam as whole country:
> 
> Jiangsu Province: *604,230*
> Shandong Province: *582,262*
> Zhejinag Province: *402,197*
> Hennang Province: *338,912*
> Hebei Province: *298,354*
> 
> Vietnam's GDP (PPP) is not even 3% of China's.
> 
> Can't you guys live in a better life? You've got to have some dignity, don't just be warmongers at a time and illegal immigrants at another time.


Do not try to show ignorance of geography


----------



## NiceGuy

> VN, UK strengthen defense and security research
> 
> Báo &#273;i&#7879;n t&#7917; CP English - 2 day(s) ago readings
> 
> VGP  The Diplomatic Academy of Vi&#7879;t Nam (DAV) and the Royal United Services Institute for Defense and Security Studies (RUSI) will work together in research projects and publish works on national defense, security and international relations.
> 
> 
> A memorandum of understanding (MoU) on the cooperation was inked by the two institutes in London on October 25.
> 
> The two sides will also enhance bilateral cooperation in research, teaching, conference organization and other academic activities as agreed in the MoU.
> 
> RUSI Director General Michael Clark said the MoU will create a corridor for the two organizations to find new and effective solutions to regional and international issues.
> 
> Mr. Hoàng Anh Tu&#7845;n, Head of the Institute for Foreign Policy and Strategic Studies under the DAV said the document will also help strengthen the strategic partnership between the UK and Vi&#7879;t Nam./.


VN, UK strengthen defense and security research - Related news - 10/26/2011 - Báo





We may have UK's best weapon soon


----------



## ChinaToday

NiceGuy said:


> VN, UK strengthen defense and security research - Related news - 10/26/2011 - Báo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We may have UK's best weapon soon



oh getting weapon by monthly instalment again? LOL


----------



## NiceGuy

ChinaToday said:


> oh getting weapon by monthly instalment again? LOL


Oh, if UK allows us to do that 

Uhm....I don't know what kind of UK's weapon is better that Russia , can some English here help us ??^^


----------



## ChinaToday

vtnsx said:


> Hahha is that all you got? The Vietnamese definition of strength is having a Brain.



wrong the viet defintion for strength is dead poor nothing to live for there fore no fear to fight to the death cos you are better offf dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaToday

NiceGuy said:


> Oh, if UK allows us to do that
> 
> Uhm....I don't know what kind of UK's weapon is better that Russia , can some English here help us ??^^



i know you viet dont mind cos you guys got thick skin and shameless that s why you so proud of borrowing money.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NiceGuy

ChinaToday said:


> i know you viet dont mind cos you guys got thick skin and shameless that s why you so proud of borrowing money.


We're small and humble nation , we don't care about saving face like you , just give us what we want, then you can shout whatever you like to us .

Oh, you're English , right ? why don't you tell me about your high tech weapon


----------



## ChinaToday

NiceGuy said:


> We're small and humble nation , we don't care about saving face like you , just give us what we want, then you can shout whatever you like to us .
> 
> Oh, you're English , right ? why don't you tell me about your high tech weapon



is it not about saving face is it about integrity and dignity which you dont have LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HongWu

SpiritHS said:


> Funny
> they did, and failure 1979s with 30,000 soldiers have lost their lives.


China kicked Vietnam so hard in 1979 Vietnam suffered hundreds of thousands of civilian casualties... but China had 0 civilian casualties. The pain and damage inflicted on Vietnam devastated all Vietnam's northern provinces even today.  China is the true victor!

Did your government ever tell you Vietnam suffered massive casualties in 1984 in Laoshan and 1988 in Spratlys (you became fish food)? Or they want to send more Vietnamese to die against a vastly superior China?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

HongWu said:


> China kicked Vietnam so hard in 1979 Vietnam suffered hundreds of thousands of civilian casualties... but China had 0 civilian casualties. The pain and damage inflicted on Vietnam devastated all Vietnam's northern provinces even today.  China is the true victor!
> 
> Did your government ever tell you Vietnam suffered massive casualties in 1984 in Laoshan and 1988 in Spratlys (you became fish food)? Or they want to send more Vietnamese to die against a vastly superior China?


So did your govt. told you that your Mighty PLA only could kill our Girls and Militian , PLA did not dare to fight with our Regular forces in Cambodia


----------



## vtnsx

ChinaToday said:


> wrong the viet defintion for strength is dead poor nothing to live for there fore no fear to fight to the death cos you are better offf dead.



LOL, is that all you know? I pity you.


----------



## ChinaToday

vtnsx said:


> LOL, is that all you know? I pity you.



Hahaha i not only pity you but i pitty your entire nation for being a third world country for so long dam sad


----------



## NiceGuy

> *16 Vietnam's Su-30MK2 Will be Transfered Before the End of 2011*
> 03 November 2011
> 
> Combat system of Vietnam's Su-30MK2 similar to the Malaysia's Su-30MKM (photo : Knaapo)
> 
> Russian Su-30MK2 delivery schedule for Vietnam
> 
> Kanwa Journal said, eight Su-30MK2 (purchased in 2009) and 12 units (purchased in 2010) will be produced and provided to Vietnam under the plan.
> 
> According to the magazine, to the end of the month 6 / 2011, Vietnam received four Su-30MK2 of 20 units ordered in the two previous contracts.
> 
> Thus, the remaining 16 aircraft Su-30MK2 not yet delivered, and the Sukhoi company said it would transfer to Vietnam before the end of 2011.
> 
> Kanwa also led a number of sources close to the Russian Defense Ministry said, "as required by the Vietnam Ministry of Defense, in the new fighter Su-30MK2 will be some changes, including the combat system Su-30MK2 aircraft similar to the combat system is mounted on Su-30MKM ".
> 
> Vietnam Air Force is equipped with one of the most modern aircraft Su-27/30 in the ASEAN region.
> 
> Su-30MK2 is a modern combat aircraft in the Air Force personnel in Vietnam.
> 
> *"We are considering opening the Sukhoi maintenance center in Vietnam, and this issue is being negotiated," Kanwa leading industry sources said Russian defense industry.
> 
> Vietnam has experienced the use of combat aircraft Su-27SK and has a long history of exploitation of Su-22 aircraft, so the establishment of a center's service in Vietnam Sukhoi is not a problem important, "the source said. Normally, the aircraft Sukhoi Su-30MK2 will be one year warranty, magazine Kanwa said.*
> 
> Indirect sources also pointed out that Vietnam needs additional Su-30 aircraft. Currently, Vietnam Air Force has 120 aircraft and over 100 Su-22 MiG-21. So, with 20 Su-30MK2 (received 4 units), 4 and 12 Su-30MKV the Su-27SK/UBK is not sufficient to meet demand "straight up modern" Vietnam Air Force .
> 
> *The source added that, "we are calling on other countries, including Vietnam buy the upgraded variant better than airplanes Sukhoi Su-30MK2 and so are planning to export Su-35 *, so the number of Su-30MK2 exports will be reduced gradually, and to save costs for the production line.
> 
> "Compared to the Su-30MK2 aircraft equipped to Vietnam, China and Indonesia (as well as Russia and Venezuela), Su-30MKI aircraft are manufactured for India, Algeria and Malaysia are likely to perform more tasks.


DEFENSE STUDIES: 16 Vietnam's Su-30MK2 Will be Transfered Before the End of 2011








> "We are considering opening the Sukhoi maintenance center in Vietnam, and this issue is being negotiated," Kanwa leading industry sources said Russian defense industry.
> 
> Vietnam has experienced the use of combat aircraft Su-27SK and has a long history of exploitation of Su-22 aircraft, so the establishment of a center's service in Vietnam Sukhoi is not a problem important, "the source said. Normally, the aircraft Sukhoi Su-30MK2 will be one year warranty, magazine Kanwa said.


South Emperor is on the way back to glory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QDNDVN

Once day Vietnam will order 150 more and what China will do besides dancing topless?


----------



## oct605032048

NiceGuy said:


> DEFENSE STUDIES: 16 Vietnam's Su-30MK2 Will be Transfered Before the End of 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Emperor is on the way back to glory



"Children who don't listen have to be spanked." Deng to Carter on VN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

oct605032048 said:


> "Children who don't listen have to be spanked." Deng to Carter on VN.


Maybe bcz Mr Deng didn't listen to Mr.Carter, so Mr. Deng can never come to Taiwan 

Big Bad boy punished by Uncle Sam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oct605032048

NiceGuy said:


> Maybe bcz Mr Deng didn't listen to Mr.Carter, so Mr. Deng can never come to Taiwan
> 
> Big Bad boy punished by Uncle Sam



Whatever you got spanked by us. And every was happy about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

oct605032048 said:


> Whatever you got spanked by us. And every was happy about it.


Oh I thought your got spanked by our women 







> Vietnam Receives New Patrol Boats from Russia
> 
> October 25, 2011: Vietnam has accepted two Project 10412 patrol ships built in Russia by Almaz Shipbuilding. The boats are export versions of the Project 10410 Svetlyak patrol ship developed by Almaz Design Bureau in late 80&#8242;s for Soviet KGB Coast Guard. The Vietnamese Navy already operate two boats of this type, delivered in 2002. Two additional vessels are under production at JSC Vostochnaya Verf in Vladivostok, slated for completion by 2012. Vietnam is seeking to strengthen its control of certain disputed areas in the South China Sea, particularly, near Spratly Archipelago and Paracel Islands, where fishery areas, oil and gas reserves exist.


Asia Pacific Defense Update - October 26, 2011 | Defense Update

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

VN marine new uniforms


----------



## NiceGuy

Google translate 



> Vietnam bought the second batch of Russian frigate "Gepard 3.9"
> 
> 
> Vietnam has concluded with the "Rosoboronexport" contract to supply additional lot of two frigates of Project "Gepard 3.9". On this, as reports "Interfax" , said Deputy Director for Foreign dyaetelnosti Zelenodolsk Plant named after Gorky, Sergei Rudenko. According to him, if in the construction of the *first two ships for the Vietnam emphasis was placed on Missiles, the latter will be "with anti-specifics."*
> Vietnam became the first two frigates of "Cheetah 3.9" in 2006, the last ship of the country received in March 2011. As part of the country's naval ships were named "Dinh Tien Hoang," and "Lee Thay fact." Displacement of the frigates is 2.1 tons. The ship is armed with antiship missiles, 76,2 mm gun mounts and two 30 mm guns. On the deck, "Cheetah" provides a platform for helicopter Ka-28 or Ka-31.
> 
> Over the past few years, Vietnam has concluded with Russia a number of contracts for the supply of surface ships and submarines for the Navy. In particular, in 2005, 12 boats were purchased by the project 12418, licensed assembled in Vietnam began in fall 2010. In 2009, Vietnam gained in Russia six diesel-electric submarines of Project 636 "Varshavyanka" for $ 1.8 billion. In addition, in April 2011 with Vietnam reached agreement on supply of spare parts and tools required for maintenance of marine equipment.


Lenta.ru:

So, we will have 2 more "Gepard 3.9" , we will totaly have four. Those two will be built in Russia instead of VN bcz we're building ten MOLNIYA Missile Corvette in VietNam .


----------



## Sin Pateh

NiceGuy said:


> DEFENSE STUDIES: 16 Vietnam's Su-30MK2 Will be Transfered Before the End of 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Emperor is on the way back to glory



haha so you think buying a lots of those shitty stuffs from your great grandfather russian will help you invincible under any wars with China!?  lol I do hope your whole country will be a boyish though like you so I have a great play to see in the future: "The massacre of South China Sea" writed & directed by PLA! 



Viva_Viet said:


> VN marine new uniforms



those clowns will be crush to pieces at the first wave by Chinese rockets!


----------



## jobjed

> South Emperor is on the way back to glory


 
And South Emperor is the best you will ever be. Don't even hope to expand to become Asian emperor, you'll just invite all 1.4 billion Chinese to fall off their chairs laughing.


----------



## Viva_Viet

> Vietnam prepares for intruders in S. China Sea
> Robert Karniol
> The Straits Times
> Publication Date : 09-01-2012
> Vietnam is taking a page from China's strategic playbook to better protect its territorial claims in the disputed South China Sea. Observers have long understood that the cross-Taiwan Strait military balance would begin tipping in China's favour around now, and that Beijing is pursuing broader security interests beyond this longstanding contest with Taiwan.
> 
> But its strategic ambitions require China to have military capabilities that could counter any challenge by the United States.
> 
> Together with a broad-based modernisation of the People's Liberation Army (PLA) and a strengthening of its nuclear deterrent, China initially addressed this problem through its asymmetric "assassin's mace" strategy.
> 
> Rather than seeking to match Washington's extensive arsenal, Beijing looked to undermine its effectiveness - for example, through the development of anti-satellite weapons.
> 
> This approach has now been refined through a concept known as anti- access/area denial (A2/AD), which involves establishing maritime exclusion zones that considerably complicate offensive operations. With this, China is clearly targeting the potential involvement of American aircraft carrier battle groups in any conflict over Taiwan.
> 
> The clearest illustration of this strategy involves ongoing efforts by the PLA to develop the DF-21D anti-ship ballistic missile, whose promised range exceeds 1,500km. This could significantly affect US naval operations in the Asia-Pacific region - and any naval ambitions of China's Asian neighbours.
> 
> But A2/AD involves more than any single weapon, as a recent article in American Interest magazine explained:
> 
> "China's military is acquiring extended-range, precision-guided ballistic and supersonic cruise missiles to target US and allied ports, airbases and aircraft carriers, making it much more difficult to deploy forces and conduct air strikes," wrote Mr Jim Thomas of the Centre for Strategic and Budgetary Assessments.
> 
> "It is building up its integrated air defence network to locate and attack all but the stealthiest approaching aircraft. Its burgeoning fleet of submarines is intended to hunt down US and allied surface ships.
> 
> "China's anti-ship cruise missile batteries can fend off an approaching amphibious force. China has also demonstrated the ability to hold US low-earth orbit satellites at risk (and) it has also established a Fourth Department of the PLA dedicated to conducting offensive cyber network attacks.
> 
> "Together, these capabilities enable China to backstop its growing diplomatic assertiveness with an increasingly expansive and credible 'keep-out zone', within which it will be far more difficult for US forces to operate."
> 
> Mr Thomas argues that Washington's response must include support allowing its friends and allies in the region to develop their own A2/AD capabilities.
> 
> But, irrespective of US policy, this is something Hanoi has already figured out.
> 
> Like China, Vietnam faces the same dilemma in seeking to counter a potential adversary of superior military capability.
> 
> Hanoi's acquisitions of the Su-30MK multi-role fighter and the Gepard-class frigate are indicative of its A2/AD effort. Rather than looking at the numbers involved, consider the armament.
> 
> The fighter's weapons fit is thought to include the Kh-59MK anti-ship cruise missile which has a 115km range, while the frigate carries the Kh-35E anti-ship missile. The latter has an operational range of 130km and can attack vessels of up to 5,000 tonnes.
> 
> Hanoi's outstanding order for six Kilo- class submarines fits significantly into this mix as well. The weapons fit is expected to include the sea-skimming 3M-54 Klub anti-ship missile, ranging up to 300km.
> 
> Meanwhile,* land-based coastal defence has recently been strengthened through the Extended Range Artillery Munition obtained from Israel, a short-range ballistic missile effective beyond 150km, while air defence capabilities were bolstered by three sophisticated Vera passive radiolocators from the Czech Republic. Washington initially blocked the Vera sale but later reversed its decision.*
> 
> These and similar initiatives show that Vietnam would be no pushover were the PLA to try seizing the South China Sea. Mirroring Beijing's A2/AD strategy, Hanoi is introducing capabilities that threaten to make any Chinese adventurism there more complex and more costly than a simple comparison of air and naval assets suggests.
> 
> Vietnamese military planners, with decades of combat experience behind them, have reached this solution themselves. But Mr Thomas, in his article for American Interest, comes to a similar conclusion.
> 
> "The most important shift the United States needs to make is to become a systemic enabler of a more distributed network of allied defences," he wrote. "Rather than designing military systems principally to arm US forces, America must help allies build their own anti-access capabilities."
> 
> Japan is among those already considering how it might proceed. But beyond that, one analyst told The Straits Times: "There is a clear trend emerging."


It seemd that VN having 3 Vera Mobile Long-range Passive Surveillance Systems , that can detect Stealth aircraft and Israel missile too 






> With an eye apparently fixed on strengthening its defensive posture in the disputed Spratly Islands, Vietnam is in the final stages of negotiating the purchase from Israel of a new short-range ballistic missile (SRBM) system. The deal, sources told The Straits Times, could be concluded by the end of this month - and would be Israel's first sale to Vietnam of a lethal system.
> 
> The SRBM under discussion is called the Extended Range Artillery Munition, or Extra. It was jointly developed by Israel Military Industries and the MLM Systems Division of Israel Aircraft Industries (IAI), and was publicly unveiled at the 2005 Paris Air Show.
> 
> 'Extra munitions have a range in excess of 150km and carry a 125kg warhead,' IAI states on its website, adding that they have a circular error of probability (CEP) of about 10m
> .......
> Effectiveness also involves cost and destructive power. Vietnam's price for an Extra projectile is not yet known* but its destructive power is greater than Singapore's US-made High Mobility Artillery Rocket System,* or Himars. The Extra has a 125kg warhead and the Himars a 90kg warhead on its most advanced projectile, the M31.


Vietnam bolstering Spratlys firepower

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Truong Sa

Viva_Viet said:


> It seemd that VN having 3 Vera Mobile Long-range Passive Surveillance System , that can detcet Stealth aircraft and Israel missile too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vietnam bolstering Spratlys firepower



Well, the U.S gave the green light for Israel to work with Vietnam.


----------



## Varunastra

vietnam will surely be getting brahmos too!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Truong Sa

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> vietnam will surely be getting brahmos too!!!!



Well, we hope that India will soon provide BrahMos missile to Vietnam. 
Nowaday we have produced Yakhont missile (license of Russia), but it has slower speeds.


----------



## NiceGuy

Vietnam test successfully Indigenous portable grenade launcher 

Gun weighs 6.3 kg; revolvers contain up to 6 rounds, firing rate 18 rounds per minute, loader can automatically after each shot. Guns can use 40mm ammunition as the M406 bullet damage, fire smoke M79T.


> Vi&#7879;t Nam ch&#7871; th&#7917; thành công súng phóng l&#7921;u c&#7847;m tay
> Th&#7913; b&#7843;y 28/01/2012 09:15
> Các cán b&#7897; khoa h&#7885;c thu&#7897;c Vi&#7879;n V&#361; khí &#273;ã hoàn thành công trình nghiên c&#7913;u thi&#7871;t k&#7871;, ch&#7871; th&#7917; súng phóng l&#7921;u c&#7847;m tay ti&#7871;p &#273;&#7841;n &#7893; quay c&#7905; 40mm
> 
> Các cán b&#7897; khoa h&#7885;c thu&#7897;c Vi&#7879;n V&#361; khí (T&#7893;ng c&#7909;c Công nghi&#7879;p qu&#7889;c phòng) &#273;ã hoàn thành công trình nghiên c&#7913;u thi&#7871;t k&#7871;, ch&#7871; th&#7917; súng phóng l&#7921;u c&#7847;m tay ti&#7871;p &#273;&#7841;n &#7893; quay c&#7905; 40mm ki&#7875;u MGL Mk-1 (súng phóng l&#7921;u).
> 
> S&#7843;n ph&#7849;m ch&#7871; th&#7917; g&#7891;m súng phóng l&#7921;u và kính ng&#7855;m quang h&#7885;c ki&#7875;u RDS &#273;&#7891;ng b&#7897;, qua ki&#7875;m tra &#273;ã &#273;&#7841;t &#273;&#432;&#7907;c các yêu c&#7847;u &#273;&#7863;t ra v&#7873; m&#7863;t k&#7929;, chi&#7871;n thu&#7853;t.
> 
> Súng có tr&#7885;ng l&#432;&#7907;ng 6,3kg; &#7893; quay ch&#7913;a t&#7889;i &#273;a 6 viên &#273;&#7841;n, t&#7889;c &#273;&#7897; b&#7855;n 18phát/phút, có th&#7875; t&#7921; &#273;&#7897;ng ti&#7871;p &#273;&#7841;n sau m&#7895;i phát b&#7855;n. Súng s&#7917; d&#7909;ng &#273;&#432;&#7907;c các lo&#7841;i &#273;&#7841;n c&#7905; 40mm nh&#432; &#273;&#7841;n sát th&#432;&#417;ng M406, &#273;&#7841;n khói M79T...


Vi


----------



## NiceGuy

"Vietnam will buy from the 4-6 defense missile system S-300PMU2 or S-400, if permitted to export." Mr. Ruslan Pukhov director of the Center of Strategic Analysis and Technology(Russia) said.








> Vi&#7879;t Nam có th&#7875; mua S-400 c&#7911;a Nga
> C&#7853;p nh&#7853;t lúc :7:30 AM, 01/02/2012
> Vi&#7879;t Nam s&#7869; mua t&#7915; 4-6 h&#7879; th&#7889;ng tên l&#7917;a phòng không S-300PMU2 ho&#7863;c S-400 n&#7871;u &#273;&#432;&#7907;c phép xu&#7845;t kh&#7849;u. Thông tin trên &#273;&#432;&#7907;c Giám &#273;&#7889;c CAST (Nga) ti&#7871;t l&#7897;.
> 
> Ông Ruslan Pukhov
> (&#272;VO) Sau tri&#7875;n lãm hàng không v&#361; tr&#7909; qu&#7889;c t&#7871; Lima t&#7893; ch&#7913;c t&#7841;i &#273;&#7843;o Langkawi &#7903; Malaysia t&#7915; ngày 6-10/12/2011, ông Ruslan Pukhov giám &#273;&#7889;c Trung tâm phân tích chi&#7871;n l&#432;&#7907;c và công ngh&#7879; (CAST) có tr&#7909; s&#7903; t&#7841;i Moscow, ti&#7871;t l&#7897;. Trung tâm này có s&#7921; liên k&#7871;t ch&#7863;t ch&#7869; v&#7899;i công ty xu&#7845;t kh&#7849;u v&#361; khí nhà n&#432;&#7899;c Nga Rosoboronexport


BAODATVIET.VN | Vi

According to reliable source, VN may receive S-400 in this year


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

NiceGuy said:


> Oh I thought your got spanked by our women



LOL is this for real......

We Indians salute vietnamese men and woman fighting 10 times larger enemy country...

Now I know, why chinese posters in this forum have desire to make fun and insult of vietnamese woman.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HongWu

NiceGuy said:


> "Vietnam will buy from the 4-6 defense missile system S-300PMU2 or S-400, if permitted to export." Mr. Ruslan Pukhov director of the Center of Strategic Analysis and Technology(Russia) said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAODATVIET.VN | Vi
> 
> According to reliable source, VN may receive S-400 in this year


You begged your daddy USSR to save you in 1979 but they did nothing while we blew away hundreds of thousands of Vietnamese lives. Now you think Russia will give you weapons for free to fight China? You are nothing more than a beggar.

Vietnam was always a third world hole, and now your economy is collapsing too with 20% inflation. Going from low to lower to lowest I see 

Where is your Kilo submarines that you ordered 10 years ago? Funny how long that has taken. I'm sure no Chinese pressure was involved.


----------



## NiceGuy

HongWu said:


> You begged your daddy USSR to save you in 1979 but they did nothing while we blew away hundreds of thousands of Vietnamese lives. Now you think Russia will give you weapons for free to fight China? You are nothing more than a beggar.
> 
> Vietnam was always a third world hole, and now your economy is collapsing too with 20% inflation. Going from low to lower to lowest I see
> 
> Where is your Kilo submarines that you ordered 10 years ago? Funny how long that has taken. I'm sure no Chinese pressure was involved.


migty PLA were defeated by VN women, so why did we need USSR troops to fight with you ?? you can't even fight with our women , you only can go to PDF and bark, poor you loser 

We will recieve first Kilos around 2013- 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NiceGuy

> *Russia, Vietnam to Jointly Manufacture Anti-Ship Missiles*
> 
> 
> 16:45 15/02/2012
> MOSCOW, February 15 (RIA Novosti)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia and Vietnam are planning to start in 2012 *joint production of a modified anti-ship missile,* head of the Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation Mikhail Dmitriyev said on Wednesday.
> 
> &#8220;We are planning to build facilities in Vietnam for the production of a version of the Russian Uran [SS-N-25 Switchblade] missile in a project that is similar to joint Russian-Indian production of the BrahMos missile,&#8221; Dmitriyev said.
> 
> The *Uran subsonic anti-ship missile can be launched from helicopters, surface ships and coastal defense batteries.* It has a range of up to 250 kilometers (135 nautical miles) and carries a 145-kilogram high explosive warhead.
> 
> Russian-Indian joint venture BrahMos Aerospace Ltd, set up in 1998, manufactures supersonic cruise missiles based on the Russian-designed NPO Mashinostroyenie 3M55 Yakhont (SS-N-26).
> 
> Sea- and ground-launched versions have been successfully tested and put into service with the Indian Army and Navy.
> Russia, Vietnam to Jointly Manufacture Anti-Ship Missiles | World | RIA Novosti



Oh man, we Begins Mass Producing Anti-ship Cruise Missile now, China'd better to keep all of their crap warship at bay from now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

New uniform ^^





New gun with Red dot sign


----------



## NiceGuy

> Israel's defense industry targets Vietnam
> 
> Israeli arms sales to Vietnam are small, but the potential is huge.
> 18 July 12 12:27, Yuval Azulai
> 
> 
> 
> inShare
> 
> Vietnam beckons Israel's defense industry. The Ministry of Defense's SIBAT Defense Export and Defense Cooperation is very interested in Vietnam, which has 6-8% annual GDP growth, but a large army with obsolete equipment. Top Israeli officials have been visiting Hanoi lately.
> Six months ago, President Shimon Peres visited Vietnam with a large entourage. Ministry of Defense director general Udi Shani and SIBAT officials recently made a low-profile visit. Such visits, once rare, have been routine of late.
> Since Israel and Vietnam established diplomatic relations in the mid-1990s, there have been few smiles and handshakes between officials of the two countries. The first signs of a change came in 2009, when Vietnam opened its embassy in Tel Aviv, giving practical effect to the diplomatic relations. Since then, Israelis have not stopped talking about Vietnam's potential. Although Vietnam will not be the country on which Israel's foreign trade will rise or fall, but in the defense field, there is business to be done. When Israel's main defense markets are experiencing an economic slowdown, America's former enemies can be a lucartive market for Israeli defense companies with goods sitting on the shelf.
> Defense sources talk about agreements recently reached between top Ministry of Defense officials and their Vietnamese counterparts for the tightening of defense relations. On the business side, this is still far from the usual situation for the heads of Israeli defense companies, as the ministry still rejects proposals for the sale of advanced unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV) to Israel's new friend. The sale of offensive weapons, such as advanced missiles and guided bombs, is still far off.
> The conditions for trade in sensitive items are not yet ready. Personal relations of trust and intimacy are necessary for the sale of arms to a country and for the transfer of classified know-how that it will not anger other countries and allies.
> Currently, Vietnam is also satisfied with much less, and is giving time for its romance with Israel time to develop, because the potential is in the future, while the courtship is in the present. Defense deals with Israel are for the supply defensive arms and the construction of a plant for advanced rifles, with the option for a general upgrade of obsolete Soviet-era tanks. Who knows, one day soon Israel may offer the Vietnam Army, which is seeking to upgrade its technological capabilities, advanced air defense systems.
> Israel has several quite good air defense systems, and Vietnam knows this. Most of all, it knows about performance. "*In the past couple of years, four or five Israeli defense companies have already made deals with Vietnam, reflecting the Ministry of Defense's policy to facilitate the entry into and consolidation in new markets*," says a defense source who is familiar with Israel's developing relations with Vietnam, and is working on bringing them to the next level. "Until now, t*hese transactions have totaled a few tens of millions of dollars, but the money isn't the issue at this stage; the potential is*."
> In September 2011, "Globes" revealed that Israel Weapons Industries Ltd. (IWI) (the Israel Military Industries Ltd. (IMI) light arms spinoff owned by Samy Katsav's SK Group) planned to build a light-arms plant in the Far East at an investment of more than $100 million. This plant would manufacture Israel's the AS advanced version of the Galil infantry rifle. It can now be revealed that the unnamed country is Vietnam, and a top defense official says that the complicated and difficult contract has been signed, and that construction will begin within a year. "This is a huge project, which will include construction of a new light-arms factory after the know-how is transferred from Israel. *We're currently talking about a certain type of rifle, but the Vietnamese plant's operations may be expanded in future. Such a project anchors defense cooperation between the two countries,*" said the official.
> Israel is not the only country seeking new markets for its defense industry. European companies have also discovered Vietnam and its potential. "Everyone in the global defense industry is spitting blood in the current situation. We see this on the ground. I believe that American defense companies will soon want to get a foothold in this market," the defense official said.
> Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - Globes - Israel business news - on July 18, 2012
> Israel's defense industry targets Vietnam - Globes


Seem like we will get more high-tech weapons from Israel 




VN soldiers with Israel riffle.


----------



## NiceGuy

New stealth ship ??


----------



## retaxis

NiceGuy said:


> New stealth ship ??



Looks like one of the soviet era mass projects

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sanchez

NiceGuy said:


> Seem like we will get more high-tech weapons from Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VN soldiers with Israel riffle.



They look like patients to me...Viets don't know how backwards they are!


----------



## Tshering22

I have a question;

currently what kind of attack helicopter does Vietnamese Army operate? 

If nothing is being operated now, how come attack helicopters don't find a place in Vietnam's doctrine? 

From what I know, Vietnam's dense terrain makes fighter jets not very effective at high speeds for bombing should it come to that. 

But attack helicopters would be well suited for Vietnamese conditions in case there is an enemy country.

I am away that Mi-35s were operated earlier. Are they still operational?


----------



## chiengolee

HongWu said:


> You begged your daddy USSR to save you in 1979 but they did nothing while we blew away hundreds of thousands of Vietnamese lives. Now you think Russia will give you weapons for free to fight China? You are nothing more than a beggar.
> 
> Vietnam was always a third world hole, and now your economy is collapsing too with 20% inflation. Going from low to lower to lowest I see
> 
> Where is your Kilo submarines that you ordered 10 years ago? Funny how long that has taken. I'm sure no Chinese pressure was involved.



Man, your posting given me a headach. 

You Chinese lives like an animals. No one can own a piece of land or house.

China has lost war to Vietnam 5 times in 1,500 years.

Yes, Vietnam has s300 multiple models, and Vietnam's s400 is in production.


----------



## Informant

HeHe China vs India and allies thread


----------



## Fsjal

chiengolee said:


> Man, your posting given me a headach.
> 
> You Chinese lives like an animals. No one can own a piece of land or house.
> 
> China has lost war to Vietnam 5 times in 1,500 years.
> 
> Yes, Vietnam has s300 multiple models, and Vietnam's s400 is in production.



You act like an animal. 

What do you mean China lost 5 times. They dominated Vietnam.

China also has S-300, but they also have HQ-9 and have reversed engineer S-400


----------



## bolo

NiceGuy said:


> No man, we Beat American with Huge battle, we lost thoundsand hundre men during war, we Defeat Cambodia (bad rouhgue Khme in 1 month).We operate a battle in Huge force include all kind of army, guerilla.
> 
> If only guerrilla, we can not Defeat American.^^. Do you known about Tet offense 1968, we attach SaiGon and capture America embassy
> 
> [video=youtube;CYCQGfNHJ1Q]
> 
> 
> 
> Let see how Huge forces we are when operating a battle during Vietnam war.^^.



You defeated America because of Chinese and Russian assistance. A full out fight with America without support, you would have lost. Quit your chest thumping. US, Russia or China with their thousands of nuclear warhead can decimate your country in one day.


----------



## armchairPrivate

Viet people's army wear pajamas and flip flops. The elite force wear camouflage pajamas and flip flops.


----------



## elis

NiceGuy said:


> Our Elite forces is using Amercan riffle.^^.



Beeing ally with the USA is generally a very bad idea. South Vietnam was their ally and was dropped, Ben Laden was their ally during 20 years and was beaten like a dog for some reasons.

Saddam was their dog against Iran.

The USA was allied with Al Qaeda in Libya and then their french allies beat them like dogs in Mali

The only people who have never abandonned their allies are the russians


----------

